# Pics of track as promised



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2013)

Here you go sorry about the quality im not to good at photography.


----------



## Motozulu (13 Jan 2013)

That's brilliant - thanks. How long is the trail?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2013)

oops they re worse than I thought I ll try and get some others on now and again but you get the idea


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2013)

Iv e no idea of the total length of all the trails we ve made, some are up and backbut the loop I do most often is 4miles


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Who's your little friend? 

Your pic #5 above if this isn't very clear.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2013)

Erm looks like a piece of wood ?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2013)

Dunno


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

Really? Looks like a little Rabbit to me, but I am overdue an eyetest.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jan 2013)

my eyes aren't the best either, of course if my camera skills were better......


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> my eyes aren't the best either, of course if my camera skills were better......


It's actually clearer on your pic than the one I butchered TBH


----------



## Crackle (20 Jan 2013)

Action shots, we need action shots and @smokeysmoo should've gone to Specsavers


----------



## lukesdad (20 Jan 2013)

few more here crax http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ride-today.50375/


----------



## Cubist (21 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Really? Looks like a little Rabbit to me, but I am overdue an eyetest.


Woodmouse.


----------



## lulubel (21 Jan 2013)

Your tracks are so nice. They're not covered in bloody rocks. It would be wonderful to ride somewhere off-road - just once - where there aren't any rocks.


----------



## Kins (21 Jan 2013)

Looks like a nice run you have there Lukesdad. Where is that? Carmarthen way?

Loads my way. We have a motorcross course up on Banwen and load of trails off it. Shame they get a bit snotty with bike riders sometimes but as it is an active training centre I let them off sometimes.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=51...31,-4.159948&sspn=5.732167,16.907959&t=h&z=15

Bit of a trek to get up there though as most of it is perched on the top of a big hill.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Your tracks are so nice. They're not covered in bloody rocks. It would be wonderful to ride somewhere off-road - just once - where there aren't any rocks.


 
A friend spends the winter months somewhere in Spain.

He loves the climate, but badly misses the greenery and trees in the UK.


----------



## lulubel (22 Jan 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> A friend spends the winter months somewhere in Spain.
> 
> He loves the climate, but badly misses the greenery and trees in the UK.


 
I don't miss the greenery. I know it comes with rain, and I can look at photos my UK friends post on Facebook.

It would just be nice to be able to pick a line and know you can actually stay on it without both wheels bouncing off in all directions because it's impossible to avoid the bloody rocks.

(I think I'm a bit burned out from MTBing at the moment, after doing a lot of off-road miles and ending up knackered and feeling like I was on a totally unfamiliar bike the Saturday before last. I haven't ridden the MTB since then, but I know I'll get over it before long, and get back to being keen as ever.)


----------



## lukesdad (23 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Looks like a nice run you have there Lukesdad. Where is that? Carmarthen way?
> 
> Loads my way. We have a motorcross course up on Banwen and load of trails off it. Shame they get a bit snotty with bike riders sometimes but as it is an active training centre I let them off sometimes.
> 
> ...


Bit further north and west than Carmarthen got any pics of those trails Kins thats a bit of a treck Ystradgynlais from innit ?


----------



## Kins (23 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Bit further north and west than Carmarthen got any pics of those trails Kins thats a bit of a treck Ystradgynlais from innit ?


 
About 7 miles each way on the roads, probably nearer 4 or 5 miles going straight over the top past the open cast. I'll take some when I next go up there. They have been working on it for 5 years now and even have a rally track as well as hold Dusk till Dawn on different sections.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> I don't miss the greenery. I know it comes with rain, and I can look at photos my UK friends post on Facebook.
> 
> It would just be nice to be able to pick a line and know you can actually stay on it without both wheels bouncing off in all directions because it's impossible to avoid the bloody rocks.
> 
> (I think I'm a bit burned out from MTBing at the moment, after doing a lot of off-road miles and ending up knackered and feeling like I was on a totally unfamiliar bike the Saturday before last. I haven't ridden the MTB since then, but I know I'll get over it before long, and get back to being keen as ever.)


Bigger suspension needed front and back?


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> I don't miss the greenery. I know it comes with rain, and I can look at photos my UK friends post on Facebook.
> 
> It would just be nice to be able to pick a line and know you can actually stay on it without both wheels bouncing off in all directions because it's impossible to avoid the bloody rocks.
> 
> (I think I'm a bit burned out from MTBing at the moment, after doing a lot of off-road miles and ending up knackered and feeling like I was on a totally unfamiliar bike the Saturday before last. I haven't ridden the MTB since then, but I know I'll get over it before long, and get back to being keen as ever.)


 
Shame you have'nt got the variation Lulubel - it's the same with anything in life is'nt it? change as good as a rest etc. If I get bored with the Dog I'll just do some XC stuff for a few rides which is all pretty much as it suggests, some climbs but fast and rock free, then I'm raring to go on the techie stuff again. Nowhere within driving distance for you to go fast and flat out?


----------



## lulubel (24 Jan 2013)

I don't have a car, but even if I did, it's mostly mountains around here.

There are stretches that are fairly free of rock, but you can't go for a whole ride without having to deal with rocks for at least part of it.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jan 2013)

Shame that. I can understand the frustration. I know some people are a bit sniffy about trail centres but they do what they say on the tin. At least you've got the road bike for a break?


----------



## lulubel (24 Jan 2013)

Yes, and I used it for about 10 days because I was feeling so drained from MTBing. I took the Cube out again yesterday on some of the easiest trails and had fun, though.

The hardest stuff, I find, is the loose, piled up rock on descents (and climbs, but at least you're going slowly). The only way I've found to tackle it is to run the widest, softest tyres you can get away with, and stay off the front brake, but you still slew around all over the place, bouncing off the bigger bits as you go. It isn't the bumpiness of it so much as having practically no grip at all, and a hard landing if you lose the front wheel totally. I try to go at a reasonable speed so the wheels roll over it better, but I'm very much aware that a fall at that speed will be more painful than if I was going slower.

My OH went otb last weekend - nothing to do with rocks, although she did land on them; she was trying to do up her jacket, and grabbed the front brake with her other hand when she tugged the zip - and she's covered head to toe in bruises. Fortunately, she managed not to break anything. And I have told her it only takes a few seconds to stop and do up your jacket.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Jan 2013)

Easy done - I've found it's better not to try and wipe a snotty nose when on tricky bits - 2 hands are deffo better than 1. Hope she is'nt too sore, but I bet she's wiser!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> ... badly misses the greenery and trees in the UK.


... is pretty much what I said to a friend who moved to the south of Spain, and then to Tenerife, when explaining why I wouldn't do it.

And ...


lulubel said:


> I don't miss the greenery. I know it comes with rain, and I can look at photos my UK friends post on Facebook.


... is pretty much how he replied!


----------

